
Show HN: Search HN Jobs bookmarklet - dack
When you run it on a &quot;who&#x27;s hiring?&quot; post, it creates a little search box in the bottom right of the screen. You can type any regex into the box (it&#x27;s searched globally with the ignorecase option) and hit enter. It will then filter the elements on the page and tell you how many it matched. There&#x27;s also a reset to get you back to where you were.  Let me know what you think!<p>You can make a bookmarklet by pasting the code from this link into the address section: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.githubusercontent.com&#x2F;dackerman&#x2F;158e141dd2cc7cf643951b848c402ca0&#x2F;raw&#x2F;e4fa1c435c4dc4ab65e107faf59e469fe5e96d48&#x2F;hn-job-search-bookmark.js<p>The unminified code is in a gist here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;dackerman&#x2F;158e141dd2cc7cf643951b848c402ca0
======
dack
I know there's a million ways to search HN jobs, but I built this because I
didn't want to keep the console window open and type "query('x')" to filter.
There are probably bugs - but from my tests it works as I would expect.

